# Pancreatic Cancer



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

In one way or another there are not many of us have been untouched by cancer. It would be wrong to think that progress is not being made, it is and many cancers are now survivable but research about Pancreatic Cancer lags behind.

Please help this deserving E petition, signing will only take a minute:-

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/48389

If you have the some time available please take a look at this video and webpage explaining why we need your signature.

Video : 




Web Page : http://hopeiscontagious.info/

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

spykal said:


> Hi All
> 
> In one way or another there are not many of us have been untouched by cancer. It would be wrong to think that progress is not being made, it is and many cancers are now survivable but research about Pancreatic Cancer lags behind.
> 
> ...


Hi
A friend of mine died of it just last year, he lasted just six weeks after being diagnosed with it. He was living in spain and had first class medical help his wife told me they could not do enough for him.

Ron


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Done


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Done.
Too many friends and relatives have succumbed. 
Thanks for drawing the petition to my attention.
Sue


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My kid sister was taken by this disease last year.

One minute I was sitting beside her in hospital whilst she had her first session of chemo. A month later she was gone. Hardly a day goes by when I don't think of her.

I've signed Mike, and thanks for bringing this worthwhile petition to everyone's attention.


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Done


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Done

I lost my mum with it, 8 weeks from diagnosis 
Alison


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

Done.
I was more than pleased to sign this petition as my lovely wife has been suffering with Chronic Pancreatitis for 2 yrs now and i am well aware how very difficult it is to treat this condition also.how little can be done for people suffering with Pancreatic Cancer.
Thanks for putting up this petition.


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Thank you Mike. I have signed in memory of my brother who died from this type of cancer.

Davud


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Done. I nursed my dad at home until he passed with pancreatic cancer. It was a privilege to do so but not one I would wish to bestow upon another. 

Bless you Mike for flagging this up.


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

My father died from this a few years back I remember the complete lack of hope upon diagnosis. So have gladly signed

Bern


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

My father also died from pancreatic cancer in 2011. Thank you for raising awareness


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Done!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I need to wait for the email

Then it's done

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Done in memory of my sister in law who died very suddenly from this horrible illness last August aged 56


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Done in memory of Daughter in law.

cabby


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Done.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Done....

I am recently diagnosed with Prostate cancer. 

Very worried but getting on with it.  

We got 1 year since retiring with our new MH before being hit with this. That kinda annoyed us a bit.. Cant make any plans right now as I am starting treatment soon.

Oh well!! 

Well done on raising awareness... 

AB13 CHB


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Signed. Thank you for bringing this to everyone's attention.

My Husband was diagnosed with Prostate cancer, thankfully non aggressive and being monitored for last 5 years but during an early scan they discovered bowl cancer. 

He had no symptoms at all. 

They operated and thank God he was one of the few that were released from his ward the others didn't make it.

His 5 year check up looks good.

Brings home the critical part these programmes play in our lives.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you for posting this. I have signed very willingly.

I was shocked to read how many other members have lost family or friends to this disease. After months of being treated by his GP for ulcers my son-in-law was diagnosed with Pancreatic cancer when his daughter, now nearly 8, was 6 weeks old. He was told he had about 6 months to live but lasted a little longer and died on the day his daughter was 11 months old. He was 32. 

Recently I've felt that I'm re-living that time. A year or so after my son-in-law's death my daughter-in-law, aged 40 then, was diagnosed with breast cancer. After a mastectomy, chemotherapy and radiotherapy she had a few years of health until cancer returned in her lungs and liver. Her last course of chemo was not very successful and she has just been allowed to start another course by the skin of her teeth as her liver function was so poor. 



Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Email came back almost at once.

33,777 Signatures at the moment.

Dave


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

It is shocking to read this thread and to realise that p c is probably more common than many of us thought.

I've signed.

Phil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi All
> 
> In one way or another there are not many of us have been untouched by cancer. It would be wrong to think that progress is not being made, it is and many cancers are now survivable but research about Pancreatic Cancer lags behind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd it was 33,799, before I signed it, Liz had also just done it but the number is the same and yes we have responded to the check email.

Just checked again and it's 33,803, just bit slow to respond.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Job done. :thumbright: (33,803 now)

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Done


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Done.

I wonder what the absolute annual numbers are for PC as compared to, say breast or prostate (being the most common).

Let's face it, researchers are human too. Would you rather be famous for finding a cure for breast cancer or for finding the "impossible" cure for pancreatic cancer? 

It becomes a self-fulfilling prophecy, that less people would be interested in searching for a "difficult to cure" cancer. 

Also drug companies would be less keen to search for a cure for cancers of lower incidence when the resultant drug sales would not be as high as with a more prevalent cancer.

The drug companies in fact (IMHO) are more interested in finding treatments for cancers rather than cures. 

Brings to mind the Australian doc who discovered the cause of stomach ulcers - E.pylori helicobacter. The drug companies thwarted him for 20 years(?) in the interest of their antacid sales. There have been others....

In the light of progress in cancer life expectancy rates in the last 30 years, the results for PC are shocking. So I support any effort to bring PC into the spotlight. Maybe it will spark someone's enthusiasm.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Done. My daughters going through hell and back as she's losing her mother, my ex wife, to the disease. Badly and wrongly diagnosed at first. Lack of research and progress in diagnosis is absurd


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I've signed. Thank you for raising the subject and alerting us to it.

Mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Many of you replying here seem to have had an encounter with this cancer so I hope my post did not bring back too many bad memories for you .

For us it was my sister's husband, my brother in law, we were best friends and he died just over a year ago.

Thanks everyone for signing. Maggie Watts, the lady organising the petition sends her thanks too, she has been here and read all of your messages.

Mike

P.S. if you have any friends that may like to help by signing please forward the web link to them :

http://hopeiscontagious.info/

Maybe put it on your Facebook as a link too ( if you do facebook :wink: )


----------



## bernieG (Oct 30, 2012)

Done!
Thanks for raising this.You opened my eyes.
Cheers
Bernie


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Done..

Spoke to so many folk suffering with various forms of cancer over the years as a Samaritan, I will support or add my name to anything which might help in the fight against cancer.

ray.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

A blatant bump.....but for a reason

Since the weekend we have seen 5000 extra signatures and each day there seems to be more and more folks signing. It has become a "trending" petition ( what ever that means).

It now seems a possibility that we could get there ?

See below for the petitions page showing the latest numbers

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/

and if you have not signed please do at :

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/48389

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yet another blatant bump for a good cause, please sign.

312 have signed in the past hour - the second highest of the "trending" e-petitions.

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Both myself and my wife have signed up.
Lost a friend from my local only last year who was planning to get a motorhome on his retirement .He was 56.

Les


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Signed. 

Lost my dad to this a few years ago.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I just have to post again to say how the petition is going.

Back in February when we got involved success for the petition looked pretty hopeless as it only had 30,000 signatures and the target for it to be discussed in parliament was 100,000 but we all thought that it was worth promoting any way we could and the response has been absolutely brilliant.

The petition stands at 87,000 this morning ...so it really is possible for it to succeed but there are only 4 days left to go.

So thanks if you have signed .... if there is anyone in your family or circle of friends that has not signed please get them to do it...or help them do it :wink: ( 2 signatures are allowed from each email address)

here is the link again...

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/48389

If you wish to see how it is going please follow this link to the "trending" petitions:

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/

798 signed in the last hour ....will it succeed?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We've both signed Mike.

Hope it reaches the magic number.

Pete


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

> Spykal said: .....or help them do it :wink: ( 2 signatures are allowed from each email address).........


Thanks for the tip Mike.

I've now "helped" my wife sign the petition to complement my previous signature.

I hadn't realised it was possible for two people to vote from the same email account.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Done.
Didn't see this post until today.


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Have put on face book too
Not that I have many friends on there
but some will sign as we lost a friend
with this.
Hope it reaches the target


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

This is a cheeky bump as many members will now be home from work.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Still another 6700 signatures needed before the 8th.

Come on folks. Send the link to friends, family, Facebook, Twitter

Get em all to sign


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I have posted it on the Caravan Club Forum so hopefully it will get a few more signatures from there.

David


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

A little under 3000 to go!

Anyone you've forgotten to ask?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Wow I think we will have the 100000 in a few more minutes ....just 10 more signatures and it's there.


Thanks everyone.


Mike


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Says 100114 now
WELL DONE


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Now let's hope for a meaningful debate with more resources put into diagnosis and treatment


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Some years back my Father in law died from pancreatic cancer, the same year my Dad died from brain cancer, finally my wife was diagnosed with thyroid cancer. We were relieved when her specialist told us that thyroid cancer was the best cancer to get. She is now in remission. When we were told about pancreatic and brain cancer we were told that there was pretty much no chance of long term survival.

Both Pancreatic and brain cancer need a massive amount of research and money putting into research but unfortunately it is not happening, especially in the UK.


----------

